# Leaf blanket



## CarolD505 (Jul 12, 2011)

I've seen this blanket posted a few times on here, but wanted to show you this blanket. My mums knitted it for my grandaughter who is due on Tuesday. She also knitted one for me several years ago, for my bed, it still looks beautiful.


----------



## jeanmb (Mar 31, 2011)

fabulous!


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh that's beautiful - so feminine. Congrats on the new baby. Hope the delivery goes well.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful. Give your mum a big hug from me ha ha. Nice work.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Really pretty. Love the little pink roses.


----------



## Jeanne1 (Feb 6, 2011)

Beautiful !!


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

That's gorgeous, and I just love the edging pattern on it.

Your mom does fabulous work!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful blanket x :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

It is very lovely.
I have pattens like it, but I've begun the one on this topic:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-9709-1.html

I fell for all the lacy components. In the current temperatures, I can't even _look_ at anything bigger than a little triangle, and the air-ier the better! My bigger, one-piece blankets will just have to wait for cooler weather ... promised for later this week.


----------



## Aslan (May 22, 2011)

Can I ask if this is a Sirdar pattern 3266, please.
I have knitted a practice square and have found that by following the instructions I have very lumpy edges on the stripey section. Your edges seem very smooth and I wonder if you tweaked the pattern to make seaming easier and tidier.
It's a lovely pattern and I'm even more keen to do a balnket for my Mum now that I have seen yours.
Thank you
Jean


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Aslan said:


> Can I ask if this is a Sirdar pattern 3266, please.
> I have knitted a practice square and have found that by following the instructions I have very lumpy edges on the stripey section. Your edges seem very smooth and I wonder if you tweaked the pattern to make seaming easier and tidier.
> It's a lovely pattern and I'm even more keen to do a balnket for my Mum now that I have seen yours.
> Thank you
> Jean


Hi When you are doing the decreasing I find it much neater if you P2 tog/K2tog. You don't get any bumps. Hope this helps x 
:thumbup:


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

That is gorgeous and I love the border.


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

this is just gorgeous!! I just got the pattern in the mail I order during the "Where's Ashley" thread and it looks just like this one. But it doesn't show the edges. The one your mum made is so much more delicate and lacey!!


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Your blanket is beautiful! I have just started the same one, free pattern from Ravelry called Princess Pram Cover. However, the pattern is from 1951 and I couldn't understand the yarn, needle or gauge to use. After some experimenting I settled in on KNITPICKS cotlin with a size 4 needle. It looks much lacier ( holier?) than yours and I may have to make extra squares to get it to a reasonable baby blanket size.

What yarn and what size needles did you use? I only have 4 quarter squares done, so it's not too late to change,


----------



## MooseTracks (Jun 27, 2011)

Just beautiful. You do fabulous work.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Beautiful. I never tire of seeing this worked up. Lucky you to have a Mum so talented.


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Love it. Is it the same pattern that has ben posted before.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Gorgeous.


----------



## smigdail (Apr 10, 2011)

absolutely delightful - I would so appreciate the link for the pattern.
sherry


----------



## petitenwuk (Apr 1, 2011)

I have this pattern and it is by 3 different producers/designers...if thats what you call them. There was a link a while ago about this and the copyright...so who really owns it. The one judyzazu posted is another so that is now 4 ?????


----------



## petitenwuk (Apr 1, 2011)

I should have said what a lovely job your mother made. It is quite difficult to get the hang of. I have only knitted one square and I did that wrong ha ha


----------



## Danilou (Apr 4, 2011)

rhanks for the name of the pattern, I have downloaded this one along with many others. good site :thumbup:


----------



## petitenwuk (Apr 1, 2011)

is this free on the internet?


----------



## sunflowerseed (Jul 1, 2011)

I've been enjoying seeing what everyone is making. This is a gorgeous piece! You should be proud!


----------



## petitenwuk (Apr 1, 2011)

It is a lovely pattern and she has made a really profession job


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Aslan said:


> Can I ask if this is a Sirdar pattern 3266, please.
> I have knitted a practice square and have found that by following the instructions I have very lumpy edges on the stripey section. Your edges seem very smooth and I wonder if you tweaked the pattern to make seaming easier and tidier.
> It's a lovely pattern and I'm even more keen to do a balnket for my Mum now that I have seen yours.
> Thank you
> Jean


The pattern I linked to specifies that every row begin with a yarn forward (yarn over). That method leaves a neat loop on the edges of the triangles and is used in the joining up.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

msusanc said:


> Your blanket is beautiful! I have just started the same one, free pattern from Ravelry called Princess Pram Cover. However, the pattern is from 1951 and I couldn't understand the yarn, needle or gauge to use. After some experimenting I settled in on KNITPICKS cotlin with a size 4 needle. It looks much lacier ( holier?) than yours and I may have to make extra squares to get it to a reasonable baby blanket size.
> 
> What yarn and what size needles did you use? I only have 4 quarter squares done, so it's not too late to change,


It's a _blanket_! It doesn't need to fit the way a sweater does. Pick yarn and needles that are pleasing to you and do it!

Traditionally, such covers were made with creamy or milky toned cotton or fine wool yarn and on fine gauged needles.
The one I'm making is on US#10 needles using worsted weight yarn and the triangles will be whatever colours I have odd balls of in my stash. No one square will have two same-coloured triangles. Unification will be by way of black slip stitching to attach them and a black border.

My first triangle measures 27 inches along the bound off edge, so one square will cover over two square feet. I won't be needing many squares to cover our queen size bed, let along a baby's crib!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

petitenwuk said:


> I have this pattern and it is by 3 different producers/designers...if thats what you call them. There was a link a while ago about this and the copyright...so who really owns it. The one judyzazu posted is another so that is now 4 ?????


If you google the words knitted counterpane, you will probably find dozens of similar patterns, if not hundreds. If you know how to knit a right-triangle, you can design your own version!


----------



## jan072 (Jan 22, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful blanket and work :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## themitzmom (Jun 10, 2011)

I would like that pattern. I made it many years ago and can't find the pattern.
Please email it to me at
[email protected]
Thank you, Barbara


----------



## Aslan (May 22, 2011)

Thanks Jessica-Jean
That part of the pattern is fine. It's the next half that gives me lumpy edges where every row begins with k2tog. I've tried having a stocking stitch edge ie K1 as edge stitch on odd numbered rows and P1 on even numbered rows. Still not happy.
I must be missing something!
Jean


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

themitzmom said:


> I would like that pattern. I made it many years ago and can't find the pattern.
> Please email it to me at
> [email protected]
> Thank you, Barbara


Found through a Google search for 'knitted counterpanes patterns':
http://megan.cc/Square/
http://knitting-and.com/wiki/Leaf_Bedspread
http://knitting-and.com/wiki/Quilt_%28Square_Counterpane_with_Leaves%29
http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/counterpanes/rosedale-counterpane.htm
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/princess-pram-cover

The one I _personally_ am working on is attached to be downloaded. In worsted weight yarn, on US#10 needles, my first triangle measures 27 inches along the cast-off edge.

Enjoy!


----------



## CarolD505 (Jul 12, 2011)

That is lovely, a different take on this leaf blanket. Really like it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Aslan said:


> Thanks Jessica-Jean
> That part of the pattern is fine. It's the next half that gives me lumpy edges where every row begins with k2tog. I've tried having a stocking stitch edge ie K1 as edge stitch on odd numbered rows and P1 on even numbered rows. Still not happy.
> I must be missing something!
> Jean


You are probably not missing anything. Many of the counterpane patterns have the increases/decreases placed (messily, in my opinion!) right on the edge.

Since I don't know exactly which pattern you're following, I can't give specific advice. However, I can tell you that _I_ detest any pattern that expects an increase/decrease to be done on the very edge. It can_not_ be done neatly - in _my_ opinion and from _my_ needles. I think that's why I prefer the one I'm doing; *all* the edges begin with a yarn over before a knit stitch and end with a knit stitch. *PERFECT edges!* :thumbup: Added bonus: they'll be easily joined! :-D :-D I haven't the time, inclination, nor eyesight to fuss with trying to neatly join messy edges!!

Of course, not all of the directions were spelled out in antique patterns. It may be that the pattern was written with the expectation that the knitter would know to add an even selvedge to the written pattern. If so, that would eliminate the messy edge caused by the increase or decrease in the edge stitch.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jesuislp (Feb 9, 2011)

CarolD505 said:


> I've seen this blanket posted a few times on here, but wanted to show you this blanket. My mums knitted it for my grandaughter who is due on Tuesday. She also knitted one for me several years ago, for my bed, it still looks beautiful.


This is gorgeous. Your mum did beautiful work! Any way she might be able to share the border / edging she put on this? I'd love to add that to a project I'm working on.
Good luck with your special delivery . . ~ lp


----------



## Aslan (May 22, 2011)

The pattern is Sirdar 3266.
I will have a look at your down load tomorrow. My back is aching after towing our caravan in and out of its winter home and raising and lowering the steadies!! Long story.
Thanks for your time and help
Jean


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Jessaca Jean!! I've been looking for the instructions for Megan's blanket and now you've given it to me!! Bless your heart!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Aslan said:


> The pattern is Sirdar 3266.
> I will have a look at your down load tomorrow. My back is aching after towing our caravan in and out of its winter home and raising and lowering the steadies!! Long story.
> Thanks for your time and help
> Jean


Caravan? Like a trailer for camping? Have fun!

I don't see a large enough photo of the Sirdar 3266 pattern to be able to distinguish stitches. However, it has been knitted by someone, therefore it can be knit by you. The journey may or may not be as pleasant as you might wish.

Good luck with it! And with the steadies - whatever they may be!


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

I think we should declare Jessica-Jean KP national treasure. She gives us all so much knowledge, bless you Jessica-Jean


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

martin keith said:


> I think we should declare Jessica-Jean KP national treasure. She gives us all so much knowledge, bless you Jessica-Jean


A pesky butinsky would be more appropriate! 
Thank you anyway.


----------



## Lynnpick56 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi I love this pattern. It seems to be haunting me. I saw a bed throw (made up) on Ebay and bid and won. Its arrived and beautiful, but too small for my bed (not a problem ) it will have a home. I now want to knit one for my king size bed. today I found the pattern for sale Well Done mum. 
Im new to this site and this is my first comment every one sounds really helpful and friendly.
Lynnpick56


----------



## Aslan (May 22, 2011)

I definitely agree that Jessica-Jean is a treasure. She has been SO helpful with the raised leaf blanket that I'm raring to go. I will not be defeated!!


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

Aslan said:


> I definitely agree that Jessica-Jean is a treasure. She has been SO helpful with the raised leaf blanket that I'm raring to go. I will not be defeated!!


I'll third that!! Your a real hero to some of us, girl!!


----------



## Aslan (May 22, 2011)

Yes, a trailer for camping, although we've just sold this one. The steadies are lowered on the four corners so that the van stays firm while we live in it.
Going to miss it but my husband's joints can no longer cope with the physical effort of manouevring (sp) it.


----------



## barelli (Jul 15, 2011)

thats lovely
slightly different to the one im knitting 
im hoping mine looks as good and lasts as long


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Your Mom did a great job. And what a treasure for yor new baby to have always.
Seems we are all making that blanket. Mine is for my daugher for Christmas. Using Vanna yarn in pink. Mine is made in squares and I also am finding that I don't care for the edge of the square, Seems to be very raised. Trying a different BO on the next sq.
Good luck with the new baby. Post a picture of her cuddle in that lovely afghan.
Linda


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> > I think we should declare Jessica-Jean KP national treasure. She gives us all so much knowledge, bless you Jessica-Jean
> ...


This time your opnion doesn't count.


----------



## Johnna (Mar 27, 2011)

So beautiful.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I never ever tire of seeing this beautiful Counterpane pattern.

Yours is just beautiful...God Bless mum for her hard beautiful work.

Be praying for an easy delivery for your grandchild too.

Hugs and prayers,

Camilla


----------



## osbornlo (Feb 12, 2011)

That is beautiful. I just came across that pattern in a lace book (old) called Motifs, Borders and Trims in Classic Knitted Cotton by Hewitt and Daley. SUPER BOOK There are several pattern variations of the raised (poofy) leaf pattern in the book. I couldn't imagine a project done in it but after seeing your blanket picture I think I will try it too!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Just beautiful congrats grammie :-D


----------



## emohruo (Jun 15, 2011)

i love it, just beautiful


----------



## emohruo (Jun 15, 2011)

i love it, just beautiful, opps sorry sent that twice , just makes it twice as nice :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## smigdail (Apr 10, 2011)

can you give me links to at least one?? I will only use it if it is within copywrite.
Sherry


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi,
Just google Counterpane afghan and select one.
All are gorgeous.
PM me if you need help.
Linda


smigdail said:


> can you give me links to at least one?? I will only use it if it is within copywrite.
> Sherry


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

smigdail said:


> can you give me links to at least one?? I will only use it if it is within copywrite.
> Sherry


If you would look at page 3 of this topic, you will find links to several such patterns and a downloadable pattern to one.


----------



## Shirley1 (Jul 14, 2011)

That is beautiful.
There is a lot of work gone into making that.


----------



## dancin daisies (Jul 20, 2011)

This is so pretty.I love the colour,it,s so country style.


----------



## Tootsie1 (Jul 2, 2011)

Msusanc,
I have this pattern too, but I don't see any instructions for knitting the squares that go in between the blocks with the leaf pattern. How are those constructed?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Tootsie1 said:


> Msusanc,
> I have this pattern too, but I don't see any instructions for knitting the squares that go in between the blocks with the leaf pattern. How are those constructed?


If you're talking about the Princess Pram Cover pattern (which is attached to this post), there are *no* "squares that go in between the blocks". The pattern consists of squares that are knit on the diagonal beginning with "cast on 2 stitches" and ending with "p3tog". It is widest in the middle. Think of it as a diamond while in progress.

Other counterpanes are worked as triangles and may, or may not, have different squares between the leaf squares. A google search for leaf afghan or counterpanes should find some other examples.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

When sewn together they form the center squares. Each one of the large squares is made up of 4 smaller ones. Hope this helps.


----------



## Tootsie1 (Jul 2, 2011)

Oh, I see it now. My eye wasn't looking at it correctly. All this time I thought part of the pattern was missing. Thanks for opening my eyes! It is like one of those pictures that when you look at it one way you see one thing and looking at it another way you see something different. Thanks again! Now I will try this.


----------



## Tootsie1 (Jul 2, 2011)

It sure does. It just proves that people look at things differently! Now I see it more clearly. Thanks for your help.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Your welcome :-D


----------



## trainmaster (Jul 3, 2011)

CarolD505 said:


> I've seen this blanket posted a few times on here, but wanted to show you this blanket. My mums knitted it for my grandaughter who is due on Tuesday. She also knitted one for me several years ago, for my bed, it still looks beautiful.


I figuared out the leaf square, is it possible for you to show the pattern for the diamond square ?


----------



## trainmaster (Jul 3, 2011)

CarolD505 said:


> I've seen this blanket posted a few times on here, but wanted to show you this blanket. My mums knitted it for my grandaughter who is due on Tuesday. She also knitted one for me several years ago, for my bed, it still looks beautiful.


can I have a copy of this pattern?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

trainmaster said:


> can I have a copy of this pattern?


Check out the previous pages in this topic.

Or google 'counterpane'.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

So beautiful!


----------



## beverly711 (Oct 31, 2011)

Thank you so much for your input. I am teaching my cousin to knit and was looking for something a lillte different but easy to learn and repeat. She catches on very quickly and is ready for a new project. I was looking for a trailing vine with leaves knit as a whole blanket/ afgan, not pieces......she doesn't like to piece. If it were me I don't care I will do the piecing. She just wants to knit it all in one piece for now so she can learn the stitches and the rythem. I love the patterns yu suggested they are beautiful.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

OK then. This pattern is written for a scarf, but there's nothing stopping you from working multiples of it at one time and calling it a blanket: http://brookenelson.com/leafscarfpattern.html
How's that?

As a plus, it even has a chart! (I'm partial to charts!) :-D


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## beverly711 (Oct 31, 2011)

PERFECT!! Thank you....lol! Yes this is what I was looking for. This will challenge her a bit without getting frustrated and it will make a beautiful blanket.
Thank you.


----------



## Aine (Jun 22, 2011)

Beautiful knit one of these years ago small cushion cover i also found it was a bit loose at the corners though i would try again was going to change needle size for better shape when i reached the corners but it looks so beautiful when all the wee squares are sewn together.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Aine said:


> Beautiful knit one of these years ago small cushion cover i also found it was a bit loose at the corners though i would try again was going to change needle size for better shape when i reached the corners but it looks so beautiful when all the wee squares are sewn together.


Wee? Have a gander at the one I'm working on. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-24350-1.html
OK, it does take four triangles to make one square, but there's nothing 'wee' about any of mine! 
That brown bit of wood in it is a one-foot ruler; each square comes to almost 30 inches on a side. Far from 'wee', eh? :-D


----------



## new knitter (Mar 19, 2011)

I love the blanket. My mother made me one for my daughter 21 years ago. I still have it, i am saving it for her when she get married and have her own kids. I would love to make one for my son to give to him when he get married. Do you think your mom would share the border with me. I kind love the boarder your mom made better than the one i have.
thanks for sharing.


----------



## indus3232 (Feb 24, 2011)

Could I please have the pattern for this? You can send it as personal message. Thanks.


----------



## petitenwuk (Apr 1, 2011)

Someone posted this on another page

http://www.vintagepurls.co.nz/Downloads/StitchJan1951PramCover.pdf


----------



## indus3232 (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks a milllion. My wish is answered by an angel--you!


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

It is gorgeous and I'm just starting one like it.Hope it turns out as beautiful.


----------



## richy (Jan 9, 2012)

Lovely pattern. This pattern is especially nice because there are no holes for tiny fingers to get caught in and the edge is outstanding. Your mom did a great job. Good luck with your little one.


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

lovely blanket. I have put it on my to do list.


----------



## mrschips (Jan 19, 2017)

Hello,
I love this blanket but I'm fairly new to knitting. I enjoy making throws and blankets and my stitch repertoire is growing all the time! I use youtube a lot for knitting tutorials and love it when I can make something new.

Do you know where I can find this pattern? I'd love to have a go.

Congratulations on the new baby in the family!

Regards,

Kym x


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Lovely work


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Lovely work


----------



## diklikli (Sep 22, 2018)

So beautifully


----------



## shizzzyb (May 9, 2019)

I have this pattern , but it has a very complicated birder. Has anyone got just the edging pattern so that I can make this.Please , as I much prefer this edge.


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

:sm24: :sm24:


----------

